# logging; brush skidding



## 1720Bluebell (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, so allow me to introduce myself. My present tractor is a mid-90's vintage Ford 1720 diesel with bucket, snowplow, Rhino blade, and backhoe. I grew up in Pennsylvania on the seat of a 1936 Silverking threewheeler. What a cool tractor! We also had a Moline R. I now live in the 4 Corners area of sw Colorado.
I'm log and brush skidding with the 1720 these days. My technique is to wrap heavy bull line around a pile of brush, knot it with a running bowline, and drag the works to another location for piling. I skid logs with short pieces of heavy rope looped as chokers.
Here's ;my question for this Attachment forum: I'd like to build a skidding plate for the 3 pt. hitch that would allow me to back up to a log and simply hook up and raise one end off the ground. Northern Tool sells an implement for this. Have any of you built something yourselves that would do the job? I'd appreciate any plans, suggestions, tips on use, etc.
Thanks, and keep those engines warm.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..1720Bluebell.. I am sure you will get plenty of suggestions, and ideas for this question.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bluebell.
BelarusBulldog..member..has set of crayons can design about anything..fab attachment etc.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I did a bit of skidding with my 8N, but not enough to justify $3500.00 for a skid plate with a winch!
What worked for me was my rear blade on the tractor. Turn the blade backwards. Back up to the logs, drop the blade and chain the log up to the 3pt frame work. Lift the blade and the end of the log is off the ground and away you go. 
If I had a lot to do, I would try something a little more rugged, but this works for me.
I think I have a movie in the video section of this forum... my first go before I turned the blade backwards..
http://www.tractorforum.com/video/1948-ford-8n-14.html


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks for the reply, pogobill
I've been away from the computer since b4 Christmas, so pardon my tardy thanks. Just after I posted, I was looking @ the blade on my tractor and got the idea that I could separate the blade from the blade frame and use the frame for skidding. I've yet to try that, but have some work to do as soon as our snow stops.
I like the video you posted; post some more.


----------

